# Can Anyone Go Fishing Friday Afternoon in Sydney?



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: :evil: :evil: aahhh would love to but cant. Good luck Ken and leave some for us.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Friday's looking a bit windy. Not sure of plans this weekend. Good luck if you get out


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Ken,

Should be OK for a run out, weather could be a concern though what is the latest that you could give a yes or no.

I am travelling for most of November so I am trying to squeeze in as much time on the water as I cxan in the next few days.


----------

